# Red Tick **** Hound needs a nice hunting home



## natwood1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello, 


My parents took in a red tick hound this past winter and would like to find a good hunting home for him. I think he is about 3 years old. PM me with a contact number if interested and I can text you a couple pics. No papers, but looks pretty pure bread to me.


Thanks, 


Nick


----------



## firetiger (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you still have the dog? If you do call me at 313-415-2555 my name is jay thanks...


----------

